# Flashtime



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

aint texed for 10 years anyone wanna tell me

the flash time for california knockdown

flash time for knockdown


----------



## MagicCityDrywall (Oct 10, 2013)

so many possible variables I would say just wait about 2 minutes longer than you were gonna originally


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah the steady stream I am looking for


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

When the mud loses its shine a bit, 10-15 mins should be about right. but ya, many variables. Just start wiping lightly to test if it's set up enough and go from there

Oh, and what's a Cali knockdown? Is that when you piss in the spraymans bucket? LOL


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> aint texed for 10 years anyone wanna tell me
> 
> the flash time for california knockdown
> 
> flash time for knockdown



10-15 minutes sounds about right. Just depends on humidity that day and how thick the compound is. I'd keep the wind/air flow down. Sometimes that'll throw ya a curve ball. So ten years, huh?! You've been doing smooth work all that time? That's about the boat I'm in here. Texture once in a blue moon. Everyone seems to want smooth, but doesn't wanna pay the smooth price. Anywho, good luck bud. It's like riding a bike.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lots of Variables, especially if you are trying to match a texture. If it is a new house just knock everything down at relatively the same time frame every time to keep the pattern the same. If matching it in then you need to fiddle with how much to spray at what pressure. Also need to know how hard to knock it down and when to do it. All will affect the final outcome. If doing new construction then dont sweat it. Just do the same thing in every room :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If the walls and ceilings are primed you should be able to go 10 to 15 minutes. If they arnt primed I wouldnt wait longer than7 to 8 min. A flexxy KD knife can be pushed a lil harder while wiping so you can start a lil earlier and not push to hard.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> When the mud loses its shine a bit, 10-15 mins should be about right. but ya, many variables. Just start wiping lightly to test if it's set up enough and go from there
> 
> Oh, and what's a Cali knockdown? Is that when you piss in the spraymans bucket? LOL


there is two types of knock down one is called California knockdown:blink:

Your thinking of smackdown


----------



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

One time last year, I did a knockdown job.It was during the summer like 95 degrees!!I waited ten minutes and game over!! It Was already set up,hard as a rock!!I resprayed it and it turned out ok.But now I just mix it thicker and knock it down right away with pro form.It comes out mint everytime!!


----------

